# Breathable or Neoprene



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

Hey everybody I am in the market for a new set of waders I have hunted almost exclusively with neoprene waders, and I'm interested in trying a pair of breathables. I have a buddy that swears by breathables, but I'm not 100% convinced. So what type of waders do you use and why did you pick that type? I will probably go with cabelas brand when I do get them since I will get a small discount on them. Thanks for your input!!!


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Ive gotten away from neoprenes over the years. I use breathables until it is in the single digits, and even then I mostly use breathables. The down side, is that even though I've tried a few different brands, they only last me about a season and a half on average.
R


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I do a LOT of walking when I hunt waterfowl, and if you have to pick one, I'd say breathable every time. They are far more comfortable to walk in overall, and much cooler in the early part of the season.

They work fine for me in the late season as well. If you dress in layers, they will keep you warm on the coldest of days. That being said, in my ideal world I would have a pair of breathables for early- to mid-season hunting and some nice neoprene waders for cold weather. Both have their pros and cons.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

breathables are they only way to go. I have ran the the cableas brand for the last few years.Yes they might not last as long depending on how you hunt. You will be happy with them. late season dress a little warmer and you will be fine.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My dad gave me a pair of nice premium neoprene waders 35 years ago... wore them forever, even took them to alaska a few times. I gave them to my boy who has now been wearing them for 4 years and they are still going strong. Never had a leak. 35 years of use and still in great shape. Thats my vote.

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Or you can have both at the same time. These are more neoprene, but the way I blow through breathables these may be a good option. I am not a big fan of neoprene because they are hot and I sweat in them any time of the year. They suck to walk in, and freeze solid on cold days when I get out of the water. My vote is for breathables.
http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/gam...thable-boot-foot-waders?repChildCatid=1134362


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I hunt on foot almost exclusively and I wear breathable. You just need to layer up a bit on cold days. The difference in ease of walking and moving around in breathable vs neoprene is insane. I don't think I'll every wear neoprene again. Unless maybe if I get a boat.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

breathables!! you will still sweat in breathables. I stay warm in breathables (I break ice in breathables) more movement in them. Your balls won't itch after a day in them. I wear both and I use my neoprene as a backup, I'm beginning to think that my breathables are more durable too.


----------



## MUDDuck (Jul 1, 2013)

Tried a pair of breathable waist high waders for fishing and they worked so well, even fly fishing in January that I switched over to breathable chest waders for waterfowl and will never go back to neoprene.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'll just let you know that Cabela's doesn't do lifetime warranties on their waders anymore.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

goosefreak said:


> Your balls won't itch after a day in them.


I don't know about anybody else but this was all I needed to read to make my decision!


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I'll just let you know that Cabela's doesn't do lifetime warranties on their waders anymore.


I learned about that in my employee training, waders have a one year limited warranty, and you should keep your receipt to make warrantying easier.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I'll just let you know that Cabela's doesn't do lifetime warranties on their waders anymore.


i have not had any problem returning mine when i need to


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

dkhntrdstn said:


> i have not had any problem returning mine when i need to


Well that is just good customer service. That is what we strive for as Cabela's Outfitters.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Cazador said:


> Well that is just good customer service. That is what we strive for as Cabela's Outfitters.


I had a guy named Duke help me out with my return. I had a pair last 13 months. He made an exception and gave me a store credit for a new pair, and the leftover would go to the bank since I had all of the paperwork. When I returned with a new pair, a lady told me to not expect that again. So I told her not to expect me buying anything else again. I left out the nightmare of phone calls I made to return them. Duke saved the day and I could go hunting the next morning. The cheap Cabela's waders lasted only up until the last day of the hunt.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I've just come to expect that breathable waders will need to be replaced every year and a half. I'm sure that some folks get longer use out of them, but mine wear out fast. I still buy Cabelas Dri-Plus because I like them, but I go through them fast.
R


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I still buy the Dry Plus waders also. When I purchase them I also buy 4 tubes of Aqua seal because I know I will need it.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here is what I do when I buy Dry Plus breathable waders. I do this right after I pull them out of the box. I got 5 seasons out of this pair. A tube of polyurethane and a rubber glove is all you need. I was having problems with the inseam wearing holes where the loose fabric rubbed together. (my buddies have all had the same problem) I'm sure that shoe goo and other things work too, but this has worked for me. I also use rubber cement and tire patches to fix holes in my boots. I can't afford to run out and buy a new pair of waders every time I get a leak. Yes they look like hell, but they function and I don't get wet. If you don't get holes in your waders you ain't doing it right.;-)


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Since I won't buy anything from Cabelas again, very poor customer service every time I have been there. I bought these two years ago, haven't had any problems yet. https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...-2014-toughman-supreme-breathable-waders.html

Have worn breathables for the last ten years won't go back to neoprene.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I just tossed out a set of waders last month, and I should have taken a picture of them. I had both feet covered in truck tire patches, the inseams covered in Aqua-seal, and a patch in the leg. Ha! Those things lasted a full two seasons...I will miss them!
R


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

I got 5 years out of my cabelas breathables. They honered the warranty and gave me a new pair last year. 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Cabelas is crazy to give warranty on breathable waders. They will either have to raise the prices high enough to cover returns or make them cheaper. Maybe both...
R


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

I love breathables. Had several pairs. Never been able to get much more than a year out of them. Just flat out not very durable. they dont fair well when you use them constantly in a lay down blind. i could see how they do better if i hunted from a boat blind day in and day out. I tend to favor neoprene when it gets down right cold. Layer under that and im much more comfortable. but neoprene in Oct sucks you know what... what does an addict do? we are never happy are we!!!


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

I've worn breathables for close to 10 years now. Love em'! Last year with the merger of Banded and Avery I purchased two pairs of the Banded Redzone waders (one uninsulated (1000gram boot) and one Insulated (1600 gram boot)...yes they have insulated breathables!!) After a season wearing both I was very pleased with the comfort, durability and warmth! Next time you're in the market for a set of waders I'd highly recommend trying a set on!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Hey Josh 

Anybody in town carry these waders? I'm looking for a pair. Thanks


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I've looked at pics of these waders and they appear to have a tight ankle area. That is a non-starter for guys with a high arch (like me). I wish I could see a pair in person so I can see if I can get my foot in and out of them with a Bamma Sokkett on.
R


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Scheels carries them.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I've been running 100% breathables for the last 5 seasons, I will never go back to neoprenes. I stay so much warmer and dryer in breathables that there's just no comparison. Last year I picked up a pair of LL Bean's breathable Waterfowler waders-http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/83092?feat=513911-GN1&page=men-s-bean-s-waterfowler-pro-waders-with-superseam-technology-boot-foot&attrValue_0=Mossy%20Oak%20Shadow%20Grass%20Blades&productId=1380193

After a full season in them, I really like them-they are durable, comfortable, and best of all the have LL Bean's unlimited lifetime warranty. Another thing that I really like is that you can order the boot and body size seperately to get a good fit.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Killer Weed Breathable 1000g Waders  
Starting at: $119.98
MSRP: $299.99 
​
​
I bought 2 pair of these last weekend on their live sale for $99
www.fieldsupply.com


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

SCORE!!
R


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Looking on their site the waders are still $99 Killerweed and Buck Brush

I better get 2 more pair just to put in the bank.


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

Jerry, 

thanks for the website. Just bought a pair....

E


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks Jerry! Just ordered a pair myself.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Shipping & Handling $3.99 LOL


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

what a deal!! picked up a pair for myself and the boy. thanks very much for the share!


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I went to breathable this year and will never look at neo again. I bought the lacrosse and the can be used as waist or full waders and the shoulder straps snap out and the have a heel lock to prevent foot slipping. They also can be sinched down or loosened for more or less clothes.


----------

